
Ask HN: CI and Tests for Personal Project - brandonm64
How often (if ever) do you include testing, CI, typescript, etc for personal projects that only you are working on.<p>I&#x27;m working on a project for a buddy and I&#x27;m the only developer. I&#x27;m wondering if I should take the time to set up CI, tests and include typscript and any other tools along those lines. I understand how these tools are useful with a team, but in my opinion they don&#x27;t do as much for a team of one. I am using a git repo but thats more as a code backup and for branching.
======
hadeon
If it's likely to save you time, either now or in the future, then it's
probably a good idea to use.

Saving time is a good metric because it subsumes so much else.

1\. Bugs = time 2\. Features = time 3\. Refactoring = time

